# Best magazines about WWII aviation and general history?



## Glue Sniffer (Dec 8, 2021)

Looking for some good magazine subscriptions. Im a history buff like most all here I'm sure and already get WWII and WWII history. Anything im missing on the aviation side that is A/ enjoyable and B/ decent reference material?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Luftwaffe im Focus


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Ghostbombers a must read blog about Luftwaffe operations.


----------



## russ455 (Dec 9, 2021)

Glue Sniffer said:


> Looking for some good magazine subscriptions. Im a history buff like most all here I'm sure and already get WWII and WWII history. Anything im missing on the aviation side that is A/ enjoyable and B/ decent reference material?


Smithsonian Air & Space


----------



## Daggerr (Dec 10, 2021)

For German WW2 aviation I would recommend the 'Flugzeug Classic' magazine: Heft-Archiv | FLUGZEUG CLASSIC Magazin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2021)

Glue Sniffer said:


> Im a history buff like most all here I'm sure and already get WWII and WWII history.



What history magazines do you get?
I tend to buy 'Bookazines' from *Bringing History to Life* and *All About History.*
Just purchased the First World War - middle right - now I know "everything." 

*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMCKen (Dec 13, 2021)

I have a subscription to 'Flypast Magazine'. 





FlyPast







shop.keypublishing.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2021)

AMCKen said:


> I have a subscription to 'Flypast Magazine'.



You can add Aeroplane Monthly as well, by the same Key Publishing magazine empire, although Aeroplane is descendant from the oldest British aviation periodical "The Aeroplane", edited by the formidably wordy C.G. Grey.









Aeroplane Magazine Subscription


Subscribe to Aeroplane Monthly on Key.Aero to access the latest issues & all your favourite aviation magazines online today from just £2.50 a month.




www.key.aero


----------

